# zebra finch help



## shaunphilpott (Jul 24, 2010)

hi, i recently got some zebra finches to go in my aviary outside, all has gone well for the past month but today one of the females has started to chas another female around and not letting her rest for longer then 5 secs, tghis is not playful chasing its pretty violent, i have seperated the violent female from the rest will she ever be able to go back with them, i cant understand y its just started 1 month later the female that was BEING chased is sitting on eggs and the one doing the chassing is only 2-3 months old, somebody help please!!!!!!!


----------



## poohdog (May 16, 2010)

Depends on the size of the aviary...sometimes individual birds will just not behave and have to be kept apart...I'm afraid that's part of bird keeping.


----------



## toby13 (Apr 5, 2008)

This is natural,my guess is that the other female has a nest somewhere and will fight the other female until it goes which it cant when kept in captivity


----------

